# SB 9 Headstock with Segmented Bearings



## elecbob (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a SB 9 headstock casting with spindle bearings that are segmented rather than smooth. The large bearing has 14 segments and the small (LH) bearing has 10 segments. It is a front oiler with bottom spring wicks and looks very similar to other 9 headstocks. The bearing cap bolts are not slotted or hex cap screws but are rounded hex head bolts. I think it is a later model due to the SB green paint. My 9" spindles fit nicely into the headstock. I think I saw this described as a "high-speed bearing" model. 
Can anyone shed more light on this?
Bob


----------



## martik777 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine has the same, made in 1945, SN 161674.... Hmmm, you sure about 2000 rpm Jim? Mine maxs out at 650 (8 spd, V-belts) but I guess I could change the motor pulley or use a 3450 motor. Sure would be handy to use faster speeds.


----------

